# suggestions for health benefits for my small family business



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

If anyone does cabinets full time could you please chime in and let me know who they may use for health insurance for their family. We currently have a 4 year old and 2 year old daughter and we definitely need insurance. Any information would be helpful. We may be without insurance soon. Personally I am a disabled veteran and so I go to the VA Hospital. My daughters probably can be covered under medicaid, but I am not sure of that because we might end up making too much money to qualify, although I doubt it because we are not making any killing at cabinets but we do fair. My wife would be the lone person without any means for medical care.

I would definitely prefer to purchase medical insurance, currently I am with the state of TX and I am currently paying 500.00 per month for all of my family benefits which I think is too high based on my small salary. I figure we could maybe afford around 500.00 per month or so.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Up here in MA, most small businesses join a local chamber of commerce and group purchase that way. Rates are better and plans seem to be more comprehensive.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

It varies by where you live, but here, the chamber of commerce is the route many take…


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW, great ideas, I have been meaning to go to the Chamber of Commerce real soon, I just get busy and forget. Thanks a lot. Jerry


----------

